# Escala Barométrica



## under (20 Fev 2009 às 02:33)

Viva!
Sou um amante da meteorologia e 
Seria possivel indicarem-me um site onde possa ver a escala barometrica?Tipo: (tenho incompleta) 980= tempestade
990= muita chuva
1000= chuva/vento
etc...
Obrigado desde ja


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2009 às 09:34)

*Re: escala barometrica*



under disse:


> Viva!
> Sou um amante da meteorologia e
> Seria possivel indicarem-me um site onde possa ver a escala barometrica?Tipo: (tenho incompleta) 980= tempestade
> 990= muita chuva
> ...



Não entendi bem a questão...

Esse tipo de escalas a existir está incorrecto. Como já foi explicado neste fórum muitas vezes o valor da pressão atmosférica não é indicativo por si do tempo que faz. Sendo até que a variação da mesma ao longo do tempo tem mais influência. Podemos ter chuva e trovoada com 1015 ou 990hPa e sol com 1010 ou 1030 hPa. É a análise das oscilações de pressão e das situações sinópticas que permite avaliar a estabilidade/ instabilidade e situações atmosféricas presentes ou para vir.


----------



## under (20 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

*Re: escala barometrica*



vitamos disse:


> Não entendi bem a questão...
> 
> Esse tipo de escalas a existir está incorrecto. Como já foi explicado neste fórum muitas vezes o valor da pressão atmosférica não é indicativo por si do tempo que faz. Sendo até que a variação da mesma ao longo do tempo tem mais influência. Podemos ter chuva e trovoada com 1015 ou 990hPa e sol com 1010 ou 1030 hPa. É a análise das oscilações de pressão e das situações sinópticas que permite avaliar a estabilidade/ instabilidade e situações atmosféricas presentes ou para vir.



ok...é que ha uns anos tinha visto num livro essa suposta escala e queria ve-la completa.


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2009 às 11:36)

*Re: escala barometrica*

Tal como disse o vitamos...
Essa era e é um escala muito utilizada naqueles barómetros de pendurar na parede que quase todos os nossos avós tinham  
O que lá está escrito até funciona talvez em situações de marcada pressão atmosférica mas não é minimamente cientifico para a previsão.


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2009 às 11:38)

*Re: escala barometrica*



Minho disse:


> Tal como disse o vitamos...
> Essa era e é um escala muito utilizada naqueles barómetros de pendurar na parede que quase todos os nossos avós tinham
> O que lá está escrito até funciona talvez em situações de marcada pressão atmosférica mas não é minimamente cientifico para a previsão.



Um pouco offtopic, devo dizer que esse tipo de instrumentos ainda exerce um certo fascínio em mim. Sem valor científico claro, mas ainda hei-de adquirir um barómetro desses à moda antiga, pelo prazer de ter um


----------



## under (20 Fev 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: escala barometrica*



vitamos disse:


> Um pouco offtopic, devo dizer que esse tipo de instrumentos ainda exerce um certo fascínio em mim. Sem valor científico claro, mas ainda hei-de adquirir um barómetro desses à moda antiga, pelo prazer de ter um [/QUOTE
> Eu tenho um desses,foi o meu primeiro barometro,e acreditem ou nao ta certinho com o tempo,foi calibrado no Instituto Geofisico de Coimbra,moro la perto.Aqui em Coimbra ainda se vendem nas casas de oculos.
> Mas o meu fascinio sao mesmo os termometros,ADORO-OS.Em cada divisao da casa tenho um e ate nos meus relogios tenho termometro (e ALTIMETRO e BAROMETRO).


----------



## Zapiao (21 Fev 2009 às 14:30)

Podem explicar-me q escala se usa p medir a pressao? Eu tamb tenho 1 barometro aneroide e vem com a escala acima citada, mas agora fiquei confuso...


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

é o hPa.
1hPa= 10pa^2 ou seja 1000pa 

pa= pascal

1 pascal= 1N por metro quadrado


----------



## Fernandobrasil (23 Fev 2009 às 13:48)

Kikofra: Uma pequena correção. Deve ter sido a tua pressa:
1 hPa = 1 hectopascal = 100 Pa
Abraços


----------



## aclaudiot (17 Jul 2011 às 15:12)

As escalas mais usadas são: 
Mb/Hpa = 960,970,980,990,1000,1010,1020,1030,1040,1050,1060 e 1070
mmHg = 720,730,740,750,760,770,780,790, e 800
inHg = 3,4,5,6,7,8,9 29 ,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 30, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 31 1,2,3,4,5




under disse:


> Viva!
> Sou um amante da meteorologia e
> Seria possivel indicarem-me um site onde possa ver a escala barometrica?Tipo: (tenho incompleta) 980= tempestade
> 990= muita chuva
> ...


----------



## aclaudiot (17 Jul 2011 às 15:29)

aclaudiot disse:


> As escalas mais usadas são:
> Mb/Hpa = 960,970,980,990,1000,1010,1020,1030,1040,1050,1060 e 1070
> mmHg = 720,730,740,750,760,770,780,790, e 800
> inHg = 3,4,5,6,7,8,9 29 ,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 30, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 31 1,2,3,4,5



Bom Tempo ou Chuva?
O que é o Barômetro?

Um dos maiores descobrimentos da ciência metereológica foi realizado por Torricelli no ano de 1643, quando se descobriu que se podia pesar a atmosfera, contrabalançando o seu peso com uma coluna de mercúrio dentro de um tubo. A altura da coluna de mercúrio para estações próximas ao nível do mar, é de 760 mm (29,92 polegadas).
Isto quer dizer que a pressão exercida por uma coluna de mercúrio 760 mm (29,92 polegadas) de altura, contrabalança a pressão exercida pela atmosfera neste ponto.
Os instrumentos para medir a pressão são de dois tipos gerais: o Barômetro de mercúrio e o Barômetro aneróide.
Embora menos precise o Barômetro aneróide, tem a grande vantagem sobre o Barômetro de mercúrio de ser mais compacto e ser portátil, facilitando sobremaneira sua utilização, tanto no mar como em terra. As duas partes essenciais de um Barômetro aneróide são: uma cápsula metálica fechada, dentro da qual há vácuo completo ou parcial e um forte sistema de molas, que evita o esmagamento da cápsula em virtude da pressão atmosférica externa.  A qualquer pressão dada, haverá um equilíbrio entre a força provocada pela mola e a pressão atmosférica externa. A cápsula aneróide pode ser feita de materiais (aço ou cobre–berílio) que tem propriedades elásticas tais, que a própria cápsula atua como uma mola.
O movimento da cápsula aciona, através de molas e alavancas, um ponteiro que indica a pressão atmosférica num mostrador. Neste está marcada uma escala em polegadas (inHg), em milímetros (mmHg) ou em milibares (Mb). Ver figura 1. 
Nos últimos anos foi introduzida, para uso específico, a unidade de pressão chamada hectopascal (hPa), e adotada pelo Comitê Internacional para navegação aérea. 
Em meteorologia adaptou-se esta escala para milibares (Mb). O milibar (Mb) eqüivale a três quartos de 01 milímetro (mm) de mercúrio ou três centésimos de polegada.  A escala em polegadas é muito menos usada. 
Isto, porém não é assim tão importante, mencionamos este assunto porque os Barômetros de fabricação inglesa e americana são geralmente calibrados em polegadas (inHg), enquanto os de origem alemã, italiana, francesa e japonesa têm a marcação em milímetros (mmHg) ou milibares (Mb). Mas tudo é igual; o que importa verificar é se o ponteiro sobe ou desce seja qual for à escala.
Em alguns Barômetros o mostrador está dividido em zonas e cada uma delas tem uma indicação: “bom tempo”, “variável”, “chuva ”,  “tempestade”, etc. Nas regiões de clima temperado essas sinalizações podem ter algum valor, mas não significam grande coisa nos climas tropicais.
Não pense que só no mar existem marés; o ar também tem. E até que é bem pronunciada nas zonas equatorial e tropical, embora desapareça quase por completo nas zonas temperadas e polares.
Exatamente por isso o Barômetro perdeu muito seu prestígio; as pessoas viam o ponteiro em cima da palavra “chuva” quanto fazia um bom tempo e vice-versa.
Ora a verdade é que o Barômetro não pode se considerado em indicador instantâneo do tempo. Ele indica especialmente a tendência dentro de 24 horas.
Aí; não se engana.
Por fora do mostrador, o aparelho tem outro ponteiro, que pode ser movido livremente e permanece fixo no lugar em que é colocado. Assim, justapondo os ponteiros e estando o do lado de fora fixo, é fácil ver se o de dentro subiu ou desceu ao fim de umas tantas horas. 
Os principais requisitos de um bom Barômetro aneróide são os seguintes:  
a)	dever ser compensado para temperatura de modo que a leitura não varie mais do que 0,5 Mb,  para uma mudança na temperatura de 30.  C;
b)	os erros de escala em qualquer ponto não devem exceder a 0,5 Mb e devem permanecer dentro deste limite de tolerância, no período de pelo menos um ano, quando em uso normal; 
c)	a histerese deve ser suficientemente pequena para segurar que a diferença na leitura anterior a uma variação de pressão de 50 Mb e o retorno ao valor original não exceda a 0,5 Mb;
d)	dever ser capaz de suportar os riscos  normais de transporte, sem provocar imprecisões fora dos limites especificados acima.

Exposição e método de observação
Os requisitos para a exposição de um Barômetro de mercúrio são aplicados também para um Barômetro aneróide, porém, acrescente-se que o instrumento deve sempre ser lido na mesma posição (vertical ou horizontal) que tinha quando foi calibrado. Deve-se bater levemente no aparelho antes da leitura. Tanto quanto possível, deve ser lido com aproximação  até 0,1 Mb.

“Como Funciona”
Pegue um Barômetro aneróide e ajuste-o para o nível do mar, por  meio de um parafuso existente na parte de trás, gire o parafuso (supondo que se trate de um dia de temperatura e tempo firme, pela manhã) até o ponteiro indicar 1.016 Mb ou 764 mm.
Esta é a pressão atmosférica normal ao nível do mar, nas regiões sul e leste do país. No extremo oeste do Mato Grosso e do Paraná convém adaptar um valor ligeiramente mais baixo, 1.013 Mb ou 760 mm. Não é preciso ajustar com muita exatidão, pois o que interessa não é o valor absoluto e sim a diferença que vai surgir. Nunca exponha o Barômetro diretamente aos raios solares.
Não se esqueça das marés barométricas. 
O máximo principal (maré alta) verifica-se às 10 horas da manhã. Por essa razão, recomenda-se que as leituras sejam feitas há essa hora.
O mínimo principal (maré baixa) verifica-se às 16 horas. Esclarecemos que se pode também fazer uma leitura há essa hora. Assim verificar-se-á a amplitude da maré do ar.
As variações do Barômetro são significativas quando ultrapassam o valor da maré que é normal. Por  volta das 22 horas dá-se outra maré alta, mas  menos pronunciada que a da manhã. E ás 4 horas da madrugada verifica-se uma segunda maré baixa, também secundária.
A verificação normal de pressão atmosférica entre o máximo das 10 horas da manhã e o mínimo das 16 horas, é de 2,5 Mb ou 2,0 mm.
Por essa razão faça uma leitura diária por volta das 10 horas e coloque o ponteiro externo sobre o interno. No dia seguinte há mesma hora, verifique a diferença entre os dois ponteiros.  Vá dando ligeiras batidas no mostrador com a ponta dos dedos enquanto estiver lendo a diferença, pois  ponteiro ás vezes “gruda”.
Anote diariamente as variações observadas (por exemplo, + 0, 6 ou 2,1), não despreze os décimos de milímetro ou de milibar, nem os centésimos  de polegada. Querendo, pode-se também proceder a uma leitura e apontar os resultados, entre as 10 e às 16 horas, mas sem mexer o ponteiro auxiliar.
Se a descida da pressão foi pronunciada em 24 horas, é sinal de tempo chuvoso. Se for verificada uma subida, é sinal de tempo bom. Mas podemos chegar a conclusões mais minuciosas:

a) Se entre as 10  e às 16 horas o Barômetro baixa mais o que o habitual ( 2,5 Mb ou 2mm ), possivelmente está para vir trovoadas, com chuvas pesadas nesta mesma tarde ou noite.

b) Se o Barômetro desce mais de 2,0 Mb ou 1,5 mm em 24 horas, terá chuva ainda neste dia ou num dos dois dias seguintes. Se a Chuva for pouca, teremos calor forte; se a pressão continuar caindo em dias sucessivos e se mantém baixa teremos chuvas prolongadas.

c) Se o Barômetro sobe de 2,0 a 3,0 Mb ou 1,5 a 2,5 mm em 24 horas, e se sopra o vento sul, sudeste ou leste é provável que tenha chegado uma frente fria de baixa intensidade, que trará bom  tempo nas próximas 48 horas.
d) Se o Barômetro atinge de 3,0 a 4,0 Mb ou de 2,5 a 3,5 mm em 24 horas, é indício de entrada de frente fria de regular a forte, que provocará três a cinco dias de tempo firme. Caso a estação seja inverno probabilidade de geada.
e) Durante o inverno, se o Barômetro sobe mais de 5,0 Mb ou 4,0 mm em 24 horas, está para chegar intensa onda de frio, com possíveis geadas, ainda na mesma noite ou numa das duas noites seguintes. 
O Barômetro é também muito útil para prever ventos, inclusive os temidos ventos sudoeste que ocorrem no litoral, perigosos para as embarcações. Quedas de pressão seguidas por um aumento de temperatura anunciam ventos de norte a noroeste (quentes) e que antecedem as frentes frias vindas do sul. Se a queda for lenta e constante, o próximo tempo vai durar e os ventos deverão ser violentos.
Se for rápida. ocorrem as rajadas de sudoeste, e quando a pressão começa a subir os ventos passarão gradativamente para sul, sudeste e leste, variação que será acompanhada por uma melhoria de tempo e a temperatura que havia caído com os ventos do setor sul, volta a elevar-se.
Mas para interpretar estas variações do Barômetro, é preciso conhecer e descontar os efeitos da “maré barométrica”, pois normalmente nas nossas latitudes tropicais, o barômetro oscila bastante, sem significativa mudança de tempo num período de 24 horas.
O Barômetro pode também indicar a altitude em que nos encontramos, pois é extremamente sensível à mudança de altura. Se colocarmos 9 metros mais alto do que estava antes, ele marcará -1 Mb, se descermos 9 metros, ele marcará + 1 Mb.
Na tabela abaixo podemos ver como Barômetro serve de altímetro, acusando diferentes valores no mostrador  conforme a altitude em que se encontra. Esta tabela foi calculada para uma atmosfera tropical média e adapta-se melhor às condições brasileiras do que a tabela internacional.

T A B E L A
Altitude em
Metros	Pressão em
milibares (Mb)	Pressão em
Milímetros (mm)
zero	1.011	758
100	1.000	750
200	988	741
300	977	733
400	966	725
500	955	716
600	944	707
700	934	700
800	923	692
900	913	685
1.000	902	676
1.100	892	669
1.500	851	638
2.000	802	602
3.000	713	535

Correções

Em geral, o Barômetro aneróide dever ser regulado para indicar a pressão no nível do instrumento. A bordo de navio ou em estações terrestres próximas ao nível do mar, entretanto o instrumento pode ser aferido para indicar o pressão ao nível médio do mar,  contanto que a diferença entre a pressão da estação a pressão ao nível do mar possa ser considerada como constante. As leituras devem ser corrigidas quanto aos erros instrumentais, mas supõe-se que o instrumento está suficientemente compensado para a temperatura e não necessita nenhum correção para a gravidade.  

Erros de elasticidade

Se um Barômetro aneróide está sujeito a uma grande e rápida variação de pressão após a qual retorna ao valor primitivo, o instrumento indicará em virtude da histerese, uma leitura ligeiramente diferente da pressão verdadeira, e um tempo considerável pode decorrer antes que esta diferença torne-se insignificante. Desde que os barômetro aneróides de superfície e barógrafos não estejam normalmente sujeitos a grandes variações de pressão, seus erros de histerese  não serão consideráveis.
Há, também, um erro secular em conseqüência de lentas variações no metal da cápsula aneróide. Esse   efeito somente pode ser levado em consideração ao ser comparado, de tempos em tempos com um Barômetro padrão. Um bom Barômetro aneróide dever reter um precisão de   0,2 Mb no período de um mês ou mais, entretanto, para se encontrar afastamentos dessa precisão, ele deve ser aferido com o Barômetro de mercúrio, de preferência uma vez por semana pelo menos.




Redução da pressão a níveis padrões

Depois de se aplicar as devidas correções na pressão barométrica, obtém-se a pressão atmosférica ao nível do Barômetro. No entanto, para fins práticos a pressão ao nível do Barômetro deverá ser submetida a diferentes reduções, como:
a)	redução ao nível da estação;
b)	redução ao nível do mar;

Níveis padrões

A pressão de 1013,2 hPa encontrada ao nível do mar, empregada como um parâmetro médio de medida, a fim de se poder comparar a atmosfera real em qualquer lugar e tempo, foi definida como atmosfera padrão internacional conhecida como ISA (Internacional Standard Atmosphere).  A partir deste nível são então consideradas todas as outras superfícies de pressão acima e abaixo dele, constituindo as chamadas superfícies isobáricas ou superfícies de pressão constante que apresentam o mesmo valor de pressão em todos seus pontos, recebe o nome de NÍVEL MÉDIO DO MAR (NMM) ou NÍVEL DE PRESSÃO PADRÃO. 
A solução para muitos problemas no campo da aeronáutica e da balística, tanto como a performance e precisão de instrumentos usados nestes campos, depende da estrutura vertical ( temperatura e ou pressão) da atmosfera. Dado que a distribuição vertical seja da pressão ou da temperatura, varia com o tempo e espaço, alguma estrutura vertical conveniente das condições médias representando a atmosfera deve ser adotada como um ponto fixo de referência; NMM. 

A pressão atmosférica observada deve ser reduzida ao nível médio do mar em todas as estações, onde possa ser feita com precisão razoável. Onde tal prática não for possível,  a estação deve por um acordo regional, reportar ou  o geopotencial  de um “nível de pressão constante” convencionado ou a pressão reduzida ao um nível também convencionado para aquela estação. 


Redução do nível do mar  de estações situadas à baixa altitude

Em estações situadas a baixa altitude (20 metros), as leituras da pressão devem ser reduzidas ao nível médio do mar, acrescentando-se à pressão da estação um termo constante C dada pela expressão:


H
C = 34,68           P       milibares
T
     V

  Onde: 

  H   =   é a elevação da estação em metros geopotenciais.     
     P

  T   =   é o valor normal médio anual da temperatura virtual da 
    V      estação, em ºK. 



Esse procedimento deve ser somente empregado em estações de baixa elevação tal que, se os valores extremos absolutos da temperatura virtual substituídos por              na fórmula, o afastamento do resultado da constante de redução C não deve exceder de 0,2 mb.     

Nota: A temperatura virtual do ar úmido é a temperatura que teria esse ar se fosse seco.
Ou ainda, temperatura virtual do ar úmido é a temperatura do ar seco que à mesma pressão tem a mesma densidade do ar úmido considerado.   


Redução ao nível do mar das outras estações

A redução da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar é feita para fins de análise dos campos de pressão nas cartas sinóticas de superfície. Como as altitudes das diferentes estações variam muito, a suas pressões absolutas não podem ser comparadas. A fim de torná-las comparáveis, faz-se a redução da pressão ao nível do mar em cada estação, para se determinar qual a que cada estação teria se ela se encontrasse naquele nível. A redução da pressão ao nível do mar deve ser deduzida em função da temperatura e umidade do ar e da pressão atmosférica. A temperatura e a umidade são combinadas a fim de se obter a “temperatura virtual”. Ainda mais para se compensar as variações diurnas na temperatura do ar próximo da superfície, adota-se como argumento de temperatura, a temperatura média, entre aquela observada no momento e observada doze horas antes. O argumento de pressão é a pressão ao nível da estação. As tabelas para estás reduções devem ser calculadas para cada estação. 
O princípio de redução da pressão atmosférica a um outro nível, baseia-se na idéia de se acrescentar à pressão barométrica uma coluna de ar imaginária semelhante à atmosférica. Na impossibilidade de se conhecer exatamente qual seria o valor barométrico desta coluna, faz-se um calculo teórico empregando os argumentos mais prováveis de pressão, temperatura e umidade. O resultado obtido nem sempre é a verdade surgindo erros progressivos medida que aumenta a altura da coluna. Isso faz que as reduções feitas em regiões montanhosas, sejam as que mais se afastam da realidade. Outrossim, nenhuma redução será mais perfeita do que a exatidão da diferença de altitude adotada, isto é, seu argumento de altitude não for preciso, a pressão reduzida também será imperfeita.
Emprega-se no momento, a seguinte fórmula para redução da pressão ao nível médio do mar:





                               6,84
           P (T + 0,5Z)
P0 = 
                      T

Sendo:
P0       = pressão ao nível médio do mar em milibares
P        = pressão da estação em milibares
T       = temperatura média das ultimas 12 horas
Z       = elevação do nível da estação
0,5 e 6,84 = constantes


Redução ao nível da estação

Por definição, o nível da estação é um ponto convencionado como altitude oficial da estação. Quando a cuba do Barômetro não se encontra neste mesmo nível, torna-se necessário aplicar uma correção na pressão, que se denomina redução da pressão ao nível da estação.  Se o Barômetro estiver numa elevação maior do que o nível da estação, a redução da pressão será um acréscimo; no caso inverso a redução será uma dedução.
A redução da pressão atmosférica pode ser feita por processos gráficos ou por meio de fórmulas ou tabelas, mais em qualquer dos casos os argumentos são a temperatura, a umidade do ar e a pressão barométrica.
A diferença de altitude entre o Barômetro e o nível da estação é considerada um elemento constante para cada estação. No caso desta diferença ser inferior a 20 metros, o processo simplifica-se muito, podendo se considerar a redução como um valor fixo em milibares, não havendo "portanto", necessidade de argumentar com a temperatura, a umidade e a pressão do momento. 
Nestes casos, que parecer ser o geral, a redução da pressão também pode ser considerada um outro constante da estação, somando-se algebricamente às correções do Barômetro. 
Desta forma, obtém-se a pressão reduzida ao nível da estação diretamente da leitura corrigida do Barômetro. Na aeronáutica defini-se como nível da estação, o nível médio das pistas de pouso ou decolagem. Nestas estações, a pressão ao nível da estação é também a pressão ao nível das pistas. Assim, uma aeronave que pousa num aeroporto por essa pressão, seu altímetro indicará zero metros após o pouso.  
       		Esta atmosfera adotada é chamada de atmosfera padrão. A carta da atmosfera padrão mostra os valores da temperatura e pressão para várias altitudes dentro dela. Veja tabela a seguir: 




ATMOSFERA PADRÃO INTERNACIONAL (ISA)
Altitude (metros)	Altitude (pés)	Temperatura	Pressão
N.M.M.	N.M.M	Celsius	Fahrenheit	Hpa/Mb	InHg	MmHg
0.000	0.000	+ 15, º	59, 0 º	1.013,2	29,92	760
1.457	4.781	+ 06,0º	42,8 º	850	25,10	637
3.012	9.882	- 05, º	23, 0 º	700	20,67	525
4.026	13.801	- 12, º	10,4 º	600	17,07	450
5.574	18.289	- 21, º	- 05,8 º	500	14,76	375
7.185	23.574	- 32, º	- 25,6 º	400	11,81	300
9.164	30.065	- 46, º	- 50,8 º	300	08,85	225
11.784	38.662	- 57, º	- 70, 6 º	200	05,90	150
16.180	53.083	- 57, º	- 70, 6 º	100	02,95	75
18.442	60.504	- 57, º	- 70, 6 º	70	02,06	52


Obs: Desconhecemos Barômetros com mostradores que contenham as três escalas, a figura acima é elucidativa.







 “Curiosidade”


Você sabia que a pressão atmosférica influi e muito no resultado das pescarias.
Baseados em observações concluiu-se que com pressão inferiores 1.010 mb (milibares), as pescarias tiveram um resultado regular. Quando essas pressões atingiram níveis maiores, como por "exemplo" a marca de até 1.017 mb, os resultados foram positivos tanto no mar, quanto em águas dos rios e lagos na pesca das mais diversas espécies de peixes, independentemente do tipo de isca usada (natural ou artificial).


----------



## aclaudiot (17 Jul 2011 às 15:38)

under disse:


> Viva!
> Sou um amante da meteorologia e
> Seria possivel indicarem-me um site onde possa ver a escala barometrica?Tipo: (tenho incompleta) 980= tempestade
> 990= muita chuva
> ...



Bom Tempo ou Chuva?
O que é o Barômetro?

Um dos maiores descobrimentos da ciência metereológica foi realizado por Torricelli no ano de 1643, quando se descobriu que se podia pesar a atmosfera, contrabalançando o seu peso com uma coluna de mercúrio dentro de um tubo. A altura da coluna de mercúrio para estações próximas ao nível do mar, é de 760 mm (29,92 polegadas).
Isto quer dizer que a pressão exercida por uma coluna de mercúrio 760 mm (29,92 polegadas) de altura, contrabalança a pressão exercida pela atmosfera neste ponto.
Os instrumentos para medir a pressão são de dois tipos gerais: o Barômetro de mercúrio e o Barômetro aneróide.
Embora menos precise o Barômetro aneróide, tem a grande vantagem sobre o Barômetro de mercúrio de ser mais compacto e ser portátil, facilitando sobremaneira sua utilização, tanto no mar como em terra. As duas partes essenciais de um Barômetro aneróide são: uma cápsula metálica fechada, dentro da qual há vácuo completo ou parcial e um forte sistema de molas, que evita o esmagamento da cápsula em virtude da pressão atmosférica externa.  A qualquer pressão dada, haverá um equilíbrio entre a força provocada pela mola e a pressão atmosférica externa. A cápsula aneróide pode ser feita de materiais (aço ou cobre–berílio) que tem propriedades elásticas tais, que a própria cápsula atua como uma mola.
O movimento da cápsula aciona, através de molas e alavancas, um ponteiro que indica a pressão atmosférica num mostrador. Neste está marcada uma escala em polegadas (inHg), em milímetros (mmHg) ou em milibares (Mb). Ver figura 1. 
Nos últimos anos foi introduzida, para uso específico, a unidade de pressão chamada hectopascal (hPa), e adotada pelo Comitê Internacional para navegação aérea. 
Em meteorologia adaptou-se esta escala para milibares (Mb). O milibar (Mb) eqüivale a três quartos de 01 milímetro (mm) de mercúrio ou três centésimos de polegada.  A escala em polegadas é muito menos usada. 
Isto, porém não é assim tão importante, mencionamos este assunto porque os Barômetros de fabricação inglesa e americana são geralmente calibrados em polegadas (inHg), enquanto os de origem alemã, italiana, francesa e japonesa têm a marcação em milímetros (mmHg) ou milibares (Mb). Mas tudo é igual; o que importa verificar é se o ponteiro sobe ou desce seja qual for à escala.
Em alguns Barômetros o mostrador está dividido em zonas e cada uma delas tem uma indicação: “bom tempo”, “variável”, “chuva ”,  “tempestade”, etc. Nas regiões de clima temperado essas sinalizações podem ter algum valor, mas não significam grande coisa nos climas tropicais.
Não pense que só no mar existem marés; o ar também tem. E até que é bem pronunciada nas zonas equatorial e tropical, embora desapareça quase por completo nas zonas temperadas e polares.
Exatamente por isso o Barômetro perdeu muito seu prestígio; as pessoas viam o ponteiro em cima da palavra “chuva” quanto fazia um bom tempo e vice-versa.
Ora a verdade é que o Barômetro não pode se considerado em indicador instantâneo do tempo. Ele indica especialmente a tendência dentro de 24 horas.
Aí; não se engana.
Por fora do mostrador, o aparelho tem outro ponteiro, que pode ser movido livremente e permanece fixo no lugar em que é colocado. Assim, justapondo os ponteiros e estando o do lado de fora fixo, é fácil ver se o de dentro subiu ou desceu ao fim de umas tantas horas. 
Os principais requisitos de um bom Barômetro aneróide são os seguintes:  
a)	dever ser compensado para temperatura de modo que a leitura não varie mais do que 0,5 Mb,  para uma mudança na temperatura de 30.  C;
b)	os erros de escala em qualquer ponto não devem exceder a 0,5 Mb e devem permanecer dentro deste limite de tolerância, no período de pelo menos um ano, quando em uso normal; 
c)	a histerese deve ser suficientemente pequena para segurar que a diferença na leitura anterior a uma variação de pressão de 50 Mb e o retorno ao valor original não exceda a 0,5 Mb;
d)	dever ser capaz de suportar os riscos  normais de transporte, sem provocar imprecisões fora dos limites especificados acima.

Exposição e método de observação
Os requisitos para a exposição de um Barômetro de mercúrio são aplicados também para um Barômetro aneróide, porém, acrescente-se que o instrumento deve sempre ser lido na mesma posição (vertical ou horizontal) que tinha quando foi calibrado. Deve-se bater levemente no aparelho antes da leitura. Tanto quanto possível, deve ser lido com aproximação  até 0,1 Mb.

“Como Funciona”
Pegue um Barômetro aneróide e ajuste-o para o nível do mar, por  meio de um parafuso existente na parte de trás, gire o parafuso (supondo que se trate de um dia de temperatura e tempo firme, pela manhã) até o ponteiro indicar 1.016 Mb ou 764 mm.
Esta é a pressão atmosférica normal ao nível do mar, nas regiões sul e leste do país. No extremo oeste do Mato Grosso e do Paraná convém adaptar um valor ligeiramente mais baixo, 1.013 Mb ou 760 mm. Não é preciso ajustar com muita exatidão, pois o que interessa não é o valor absoluto e sim a diferença que vai surgir. Nunca exponha o Barômetro diretamente aos raios solares.
Não se esqueça das marés barométricas. 
O máximo principal (maré alta) verifica-se às 10 horas da manhã. Por essa razão, recomenda-se que as leituras sejam feitas há essa hora.
O mínimo principal (maré baixa) verifica-se às 16 horas. Esclarecemos que se pode também fazer uma leitura há essa hora. Assim verificar-se-á a amplitude da maré do ar.
As variações do Barômetro são significativas quando ultrapassam o valor da maré que é normal. Por  volta das 22 horas dá-se outra maré alta, mas  menos pronunciada que a da manhã. E ás 4 horas da madrugada verifica-se uma segunda maré baixa, também secundária.
A verificação normal de pressão atmosférica entre o máximo das 10 horas da manhã e o mínimo das 16 horas, é de 2,5 Mb ou 2,0 mm.
Por essa razão faça uma leitura diária por volta das 10 horas e coloque o ponteiro externo sobre o interno. No dia seguinte há mesma hora, verifique a diferença entre os dois ponteiros.  Vá dando ligeiras batidas no mostrador com a ponta dos dedos enquanto estiver lendo a diferença, pois  ponteiro ás vezes “gruda”.
Anote diariamente as variações observadas (por exemplo, + 0, 6 ou 2,1), não despreze os décimos de milímetro ou de milibar, nem os centésimos  de polegada. Querendo, pode-se também proceder a uma leitura e apontar os resultados, entre as 10 e às 16 horas, mas sem mexer o ponteiro auxiliar.
Se a descida da pressão foi pronunciada em 24 horas, é sinal de tempo chuvoso. Se for verificada uma subida, é sinal de tempo bom. Mas podemos chegar a conclusões mais minuciosas:

a) Se entre as 10  e às 16 horas o Barômetro baixa mais o que o habitual ( 2,5 Mb ou 2mm ), possivelmente está para vir trovoadas, com chuvas pesadas nesta mesma tarde ou noite.

b) Se o Barômetro desce mais de 2,0 Mb ou 1,5 mm em 24 horas, terá chuva ainda neste dia ou num dos dois dias seguintes. Se a Chuva for pouca, teremos calor forte; se a pressão continuar caindo em dias sucessivos e se mantém baixa teremos chuvas prolongadas.

c) Se o Barômetro sobe de 2,0 a 3,0 Mb ou 1,5 a 2,5 mm em 24 horas, e se sopra o vento sul, sudeste ou leste é provável que tenha chegado uma frente fria de baixa intensidade, que trará bom  tempo nas próximas 48 horas.
d) Se o Barômetro atinge de 3,0 a 4,0 Mb ou de 2,5 a 3,5 mm em 24 horas, é indício de entrada de frente fria de regular a forte, que provocará três a cinco dias de tempo firme. Caso a estação seja inverno probabilidade de geada.
e) Durante o inverno, se o Barômetro sobe mais de 5,0 Mb ou 4,0 mm em 24 horas, está para chegar intensa onda de frio, com possíveis geadas, ainda na mesma noite ou numa das duas noites seguintes. 
O Barômetro é também muito útil para prever ventos, inclusive os temidos ventos sudoeste que ocorrem no litoral, perigosos para as embarcações. Quedas de pressão seguidas por um aumento de temperatura anunciam ventos de norte a noroeste (quentes) e que antecedem as frentes frias vindas do sul. Se a queda for lenta e constante, o próximo tempo vai durar e os ventos deverão ser violentos.
Se for rápida. ocorrem as rajadas de sudoeste, e quando a pressão começa a subir os ventos passarão gradativamente para sul, sudeste e leste, variação que será acompanhada por uma melhoria de tempo e a temperatura que havia caído com os ventos do setor sul, volta a elevar-se.
Mas para interpretar estas variações do Barômetro, é preciso conhecer e descontar os efeitos da “maré barométrica”, pois normalmente nas nossas latitudes tropicais, o barômetro oscila bastante, sem significativa mudança de tempo num período de 24 horas.
O Barômetro pode também indicar a altitude em que nos encontramos, pois é extremamente sensível à mudança de altura. Se colocarmos 9 metros mais alto do que estava antes, ele marcará -1 Mb, se descermos 9 metros, ele marcará + 1 Mb.
Na tabela abaixo podemos ver como Barômetro serve de altímetro, acusando diferentes valores no mostrador  conforme a altitude em que se encontra. Esta tabela foi calculada para uma atmosfera tropical média e adapta-se melhor às condições brasileiras do que a tabela internacional.

T A B E L A
Altitude em
Metros	Pressão em
milibares (Mb)	Pressão em
Milímetros (mm)
zero	1.011	758
100	1.000	750
200	988	741
300	977	733
400	966	725
500	955	716
600	944	707
700	934	700
800	923	692
900	913	685
1.000	902	676
1.100	892	669
1.500	851	638
2.000	802	602
3.000	713	535

Correções

Em geral, o Barômetro aneróide dever ser regulado para indicar a pressão no nível do instrumento. A bordo de navio ou em estações terrestres próximas ao nível do mar, entretanto o instrumento pode ser aferido para indicar o pressão ao nível médio do mar,  contanto que a diferença entre a pressão da estação a pressão ao nível do mar possa ser considerada como constante. As leituras devem ser corrigidas quanto aos erros instrumentais, mas supõe-se que o instrumento está suficientemente compensado para a temperatura e não necessita nenhum correção para a gravidade.  

Erros de elasticidade

Se um Barômetro aneróide está sujeito a uma grande e rápida variação de pressão após a qual retorna ao valor primitivo, o instrumento indicará em virtude da histerese, uma leitura ligeiramente diferente da pressão verdadeira, e um tempo considerável pode decorrer antes que esta diferença torne-se insignificante. Desde que os barômetro aneróides de superfície e barógrafos não estejam normalmente sujeitos a grandes variações de pressão, seus erros de histerese  não serão consideráveis.
Há, também, um erro secular em conseqüência de lentas variações no metal da cápsula aneróide. Esse   efeito somente pode ser levado em consideração ao ser comparado, de tempos em tempos com um Barômetro padrão. Um bom Barômetro aneróide dever reter um precisão de   0,2 Mb no período de um mês ou mais, entretanto, para se encontrar afastamentos dessa precisão, ele deve ser aferido com o Barômetro de mercúrio, de preferência uma vez por semana pelo menos.




Redução da pressão a níveis padrões

Depois de se aplicar as devidas correções na pressão barométrica, obtém-se a pressão atmosférica ao nível do Barômetro. No entanto, para fins práticos a pressão ao nível do Barômetro deverá ser submetida a diferentes reduções, como:
a)	redução ao nível da estação;
b)	redução ao nível do mar;

Níveis padrões

A pressão de 1013,2 hPa encontrada ao nível do mar, empregada como um parâmetro médio de medida, a fim de se poder comparar a atmosfera real em qualquer lugar e tempo, foi definida como atmosfera padrão internacional conhecida como ISA (Internacional Standard Atmosphere).  A partir deste nível são então consideradas todas as outras superfícies de pressão acima e abaixo dele, constituindo as chamadas superfícies isobáricas ou superfícies de pressão constante que apresentam o mesmo valor de pressão em todos seus pontos, recebe o nome de NÍVEL MÉDIO DO MAR (NMM) ou NÍVEL DE PRESSÃO PADRÃO. 
A solução para muitos problemas no campo da aeronáutica e da balística, tanto como a performance e precisão de instrumentos usados nestes campos, depende da estrutura vertical ( temperatura e ou pressão) da atmosfera. Dado que a distribuição vertical seja da pressão ou da temperatura, varia com o tempo e espaço, alguma estrutura vertical conveniente das condições médias representando a atmosfera deve ser adotada como um ponto fixo de referência; NMM. 

A pressão atmosférica observada deve ser reduzida ao nível médio do mar em todas as estações, onde possa ser feita com precisão razoável. Onde tal prática não for possível,  a estação deve por um acordo regional, reportar ou  o geopotencial  de um “nível de pressão constante” convencionado ou a pressão reduzida ao um nível também convencionado para aquela estação. 


Redução do nível do mar  de estações situadas à baixa altitude

Em estações situadas a baixa altitude (20 metros), as leituras da pressão devem ser reduzidas ao nível médio do mar, acrescentando-se à pressão da estação um termo constante C dada pela expressão:


H
C = 34,68           P       milibares
T
     V

  Onde: 

  H   =   é a elevação da estação em metros geopotenciais.     
     P

  T   =   é o valor normal médio anual da temperatura virtual da 
    V      estação, em ºK. 



Esse procedimento deve ser somente empregado em estações de baixa elevação tal que, se os valores extremos absolutos da temperatura virtual substituídos por              na fórmula, o afastamento do resultado da constante de redução C não deve exceder de 0,2 mb.     

Nota: A temperatura virtual do ar úmido é a temperatura que teria esse ar se fosse seco.
Ou ainda, temperatura virtual do ar úmido é a temperatura do ar seco que à mesma pressão tem a mesma densidade do ar úmido considerado.   


Redução ao nível do mar das outras estações

A redução da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar é feita para fins de análise dos campos de pressão nas cartas sinóticas de superfície. Como as altitudes das diferentes estações variam muito, a suas pressões absolutas não podem ser comparadas. A fim de torná-las comparáveis, faz-se a redução da pressão ao nível do mar em cada estação, para se determinar qual a que cada estação teria se ela se encontrasse naquele nível. A redução da pressão ao nível do mar deve ser deduzida em função da temperatura e umidade do ar e da pressão atmosférica. A temperatura e a umidade são combinadas a fim de se obter a “temperatura virtual”. Ainda mais para se compensar as variações diurnas na temperatura do ar próximo da superfície, adota-se como argumento de temperatura, a temperatura média, entre aquela observada no momento e observada doze horas antes. O argumento de pressão é a pressão ao nível da estação. As tabelas para estás reduções devem ser calculadas para cada estação. 
O princípio de redução da pressão atmosférica a um outro nível, baseia-se na idéia de se acrescentar à pressão barométrica uma coluna de ar imaginária semelhante à atmosférica. Na impossibilidade de se conhecer exatamente qual seria o valor barométrico desta coluna, faz-se um calculo teórico empregando os argumentos mais prováveis de pressão, temperatura e umidade. O resultado obtido nem sempre é a verdade surgindo erros progressivos medida que aumenta a altura da coluna. Isso faz que as reduções feitas em regiões montanhosas, sejam as que mais se afastam da realidade. Outrossim, nenhuma redução será mais perfeita do que a exatidão da diferença de altitude adotada, isto é, seu argumento de altitude não for preciso, a pressão reduzida também será imperfeita.
Emprega-se no momento, a seguinte fórmula para redução da pressão ao nível médio do mar:





                               6,84
           P (T + 0,5Z)
P0 = 
                      T

Sendo:
P0       = pressão ao nível médio do mar em milibares
P        = pressão da estação em milibares
T       = temperatura média das ultimas 12 horas
Z       = elevação do nível da estação
0,5 e 6,84 = constantes


Redução ao nível da estação

Por definição, o nível da estação é um ponto convencionado como altitude oficial da estação. Quando a cuba do Barômetro não se encontra neste mesmo nível, torna-se necessário aplicar uma correção na pressão, que se denomina redução da pressão ao nível da estação.  Se o Barômetro estiver numa elevação maior do que o nível da estação, a redução da pressão será um acréscimo; no caso inverso a redução será uma dedução.
A redução da pressão atmosférica pode ser feita por processos gráficos ou por meio de fórmulas ou tabelas, mais em qualquer dos casos os argumentos são a temperatura, a umidade do ar e a pressão barométrica.
A diferença de altitude entre o Barômetro e o nível da estação é considerada um elemento constante para cada estação. No caso desta diferença ser inferior a 20 metros, o processo simplifica-se muito, podendo se considerar a redução como um valor fixo em milibares, não havendo "portanto", necessidade de argumentar com a temperatura, a umidade e a pressão do momento. 
Nestes casos, que parecer ser o geral, a redução da pressão também pode ser considerada um outro constante da estação, somando-se algebricamente às correções do Barômetro. 
Desta forma, obtém-se a pressão reduzida ao nível da estação diretamente da leitura corrigida do Barômetro. Na aeronáutica defini-se como nível da estação, o nível médio das pistas de pouso ou decolagem. Nestas estações, a pressão ao nível da estação é também a pressão ao nível das pistas. Assim, uma aeronave que pousa num aeroporto por essa pressão, seu altímetro indicará zero metros após o pouso.  
       		Esta atmosfera adotada é chamada de atmosfera padrão. A carta da atmosfera padrão mostra os valores da temperatura e pressão para várias altitudes dentro dela. Veja tabela a seguir: 




ATMOSFERA PADRÃO INTERNACIONAL (ISA)
Altitude (metros)	Altitude (pés)	Temperatura	Pressão
N.M.M.	N.M.M	Celsius	Fahrenheit	Hpa/Mb	InHg	MmHg
0.000	0.000	+ 15, º	59, 0 º	1.013,2	29,92	760
1.457	4.781	+ 06,0º	42,8 º	850	25,10	637
3.012	9.882	- 05, º	23, 0 º	700	20,67	525
4.026	13.801	- 12, º	10,4 º	600	17,07	450
5.574	18.289	- 21, º	- 05,8 º	500	14,76	375
7.185	23.574	- 32, º	- 25,6 º	400	11,81	300
9.164	30.065	- 46, º	- 50,8 º	300	08,85	225
11.784	38.662	- 57, º	- 70, 6 º	200	05,90	150
16.180	53.083	- 57, º	- 70, 6 º	100	02,95	75
18.442	60.504	- 57, º	- 70, 6 º	70	02,06	52


Obs: Desconhecemos Barômetros com mostradores que contenham as três escalas, a figura acima é elucidativa.







 “Curiosidade”


Você sabia que a pressão atmosférica influi e muito no resultado das pescarias.
Baseados em observações concluiu-se que com pressão inferiores 1.010 mb (milibares), as pescarias tiveram um resultado regular. Quando essas pressões atingiram níveis maiores, como por "exemplo" a marca de até 1.017 mb, os resultados foram positivos tanto no mar, quanto em águas dos rios e lagos na pesca das mais diversas espécies de peixes, independentemente do tipo de isca usada (natural ou artificial).


----------



## aclaudiot (28 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Aí esta a escla mais usual em barometros.
Mb/HPA - 960 970 980 1000 1010 1020 1030 1040 1050 1060 1070
MMhg - 720 730 740 750 760 770 780 790 800
INHG - 29 30 31
Todas tem escala sub-divisão Ex.; 960 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, 970 
Espero poder ter ajudado.





under disse:


> Viva!
> Sou um amante da meteorologia e
> Seria possivel indicarem-me um site onde possa ver a escala barometrica?Tipo: (tenho incompleta) 980= tempestade
> 990= muita chuva
> ...


----------

